# Aircon



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi All

Has anybody fitted after market aircon to their Flair ? After this summer in Italy ( very high humidity and 29 deg. at night !!) I'm seriously considering having it fitted. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Many thanks 

John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hi Jede

This not really a reply. I have just bought an s/h Arto and am considering aircon-either Cab or Cab and Habitation

May I therefore tag along on your Post.

I was going to put up my own post, possibly on the N+B section of MHF Forum but this does not seem to be very active and I suspect it isnot looked at often.

According to a mechanic friend of mine all the brackets are in place and any competent garage should be able to fit it without the need to go to a specialist. He did not comment about connecting to the vents but presumably as it was an optional extra provision was made for that.

I look forward to us both getting replies


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As I cannot think why a NB is any different from any large MH in the context of the question asked, you might get a greater response other than in a forum dedicated to NBs.

Alternatively, as there is a wealth of information on the topic already on MHF, just search. 

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

In the rear it just drops in through the roof. In the front it goes in with the heater system and uses the same out lets.

Andy


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I fitted an evaporation type unit to a Rapido 740F some years ago. less expensive than a conventional type and worked on 12v. It fitted into the hole vacated by removing a rooflight.

I wouldn't say it was fantastically effecive, but it would make the interior about 4 degrees cooler than ambient in 32 degree Spanish sunshine and I remember it giving some welcome relief.


----------

